# [EVDL] A Simple Series Hybrid Concept for the Nissan Leaf



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*A Simple Series Hybrid Concept for the Nissan Leaf*

* *

Much has been said about the Chevy Volt quasi series/parallel hybrid layout.
This is a* very* complex layout and was likely done to improve the
efficiency of the gasoline engine, since you lose about 20% efficiency when
you use the engine-generator to pour juice into the battery instead of
driving the motor mechanically.



However, simplicity is one of the chief virtues of an EV, and I don=92t thi=
nk
the extra complexity is worth it. Let us look at a series hybrid approach
to the Nissan Leaf. Here are the following values to consider:

=B7 The EPA estimates that the Leaf gets 73 miles/charge in real wor=
ld
driving, which translates to 329 watt-hrs/mile.

=B7 A 15,000 watt Honda generator (see:


http://www.generatorsales.com/order/Honda-15kw-Gas-Generator.asp?page=3DH04=
594
)

can produce 13,750 watts continually, weighs about 235 lbs, and occupies
about 6.5 cubic feet, or 45% of the 14.5 cubic feet of trunk space of the
Nissan Leaf (see http://www.cars.com/nissan/leaf/2011/specs/)

Assuming 90% for the efficiency of generator to battery, this translates to
about 12.4 KW.

=B7 This means that the generator can completely charge the Leaf in
less than 2 hours. But it also means that at 329 watt-hrs/mile, you can
drive 3 miles/KWH, or about (3*12.4) =3D37 miles using 12.4 KWH. So in this
mode, you could drive as long as you had gas at 35-40 MPH w/o draining the
battery. So you would have unlimited range at that speed.

According to the Honda site, at full power (15,000 watts), you consume 1.49
gallons/hour, which translates to about 1.37 gallons/hour at the continuous
13,750 watts. So if you travel 37 miles using 1.37 gallons you get 27 MPG.
So if a driver travels 12,000 miles/year, and 85% of his driving is within
battery range, he will drive 1,800 miles using gas, and so will consume
1,800/27 =3D 67 gallons of gas, which in turn translates to 12,000/67 =3D=
179
MPG overall.



With two modifications to the Leaf, a small gas/propane heater to remove
the cold weather range limitations of the Leaf, and better streamlining
(the Leaf=92s drag coefficient is 0.28 compared with .195 for the GM EV1), =
the
Leaf could get a realistic 100 mile range/charge, and almost 250 MPG in
actual gasoline consumption. And it means it would have unlimited range at
about 50 MPH, as long as it had gas.



Now the Honda generator costs almost $2700, so I would see this as something
that you would rent when you needed the longer range, provided that the car
trunk had the necessary air intakes and exhaust and the necessary electrical
plugs. Now it could be that the existing Honda generator might be shaped so
it would not exactly fit in the trunk, but I am using it as an existence
proof to show it could be done. Also, the Leaf with the generator would
likely be only able to carry 3 people instead of 5 and it would lose half of
its trunk space on those occasions that it was carrying the generator.





So here is a pure series hybrid with the simplicity of a pure EV that gets
180-250 MPG. Most of the time you would not have the engine aboard, but
rent it when you need the longer range. It is true that it would not be able
to travel an unlimited distance at 70 MPH, but you could at 50 MPH.




-- =

Larry Gales
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110430/fd4e0c0b=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected]xxx.xxx.edu only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is good when someone else do the numbers, i was looking at power plants
years ago, the numbers were loose in my head, but still willing to go for a
diy hybrid it as soon as i can.

I want you to read/comment on my next similar thread, about generators, in
this case a dummy or "passive" generator--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/A-Simple-Series-Hybrid-Concept-for-the-Nissan-Leaf-tp3487389p3487433.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you mention or did the numbers using LNG? or a diesel generator?--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/A-Simple-Series-Hybrid-Concept-for-the-Nissan-Leaf-tp3487389p3487439.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The idea of using a commercial genset to make an EV a hybrid arises on this 
list probably about once a month. There are many arguments both pro and 
con, and complexities that many neophytes don't consider. 

Not that I mean to dismiss you or the idea, but I suggest that you search 
the archive for more information on these arguments and issues. That way we 
won't have to write about them all over again for the 10th or 12th time in 
recent memory. ;-)

http://evdl.org/archive/

David Roden
EVDL Administrator
http://www.evdl.org/


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have considered a trailer, but am concerned about the drag and the
difficulty of backing the car up, or parking the car. As for noise, this
Honda generator is rated at 73 decibels, which is just above the level of
normal conversation.

-- Larry



> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I think a generator, especially a rental setup, makes a lot more sense as=
> a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One issue that I don't recall anyone mentioning in the many previous 
discussions we've had of adding APUs to EVs is the matter of collision 
safety. 

A home or commercial genset is most likely not designed to handle crash 
loads. It would have to be mounted securely. Even then, in a collision, 
what is going to happen to the gasoline in its tank? At the very least, 
safety demands a fuel tank outside the passenger compartment / luggage 
space, well protected from deformation or dislocation in the event of a rear 
end crash.

While we're at it, don't forget that you need to find a way to safely get 
rid of the exhaust, which contains quite a bit more dirt and pollution than 
an ordinary factory ICE's exhaust. Also, you're going to have a fair bit of 
waste heat to get rid of. You'll need to work out how you're going to do 
that with the genset stashed in the luggage area.

As for noise, I think you'll be amazed at how annoying it is when you roll 
to a stop and that bloody little engine keeps right on thrumming away behind 
you, just as loud as it was while you were waltzing along down the freeway. 
I hope you like your travelin' music loud.

Don't get the idea that I'm dismissing your idea, but you should know that 
quite a few folks have brought this idea to the list over the years. I've 
noticed that the vast majority of them vanish - we never hear back from 
them. Whether that means that they didn't go ahead with the project, or 
that it failed and they don't want to talk about it, I don't know. 

David Roden
EVDL Administrator
http://www.evdl.org/


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Those are excellent]nt issues that you raise. However, as I mentioned
before, this is a "proof of concept" or "existence proof" that shows that
the masses, sizes, KWH, etc, would work. Any real commercial installation
would address the issues you mentioned below and would be tailored to fit
the car.

-- Larry



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > One issue that I don't recall anyone mentioning in the many previous
> > discussions we've had of adding APUs to EVs is the matter of collision
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is good news about the fact that these small trailers automatically
"steer" to follow the vehicle, but I still wonder if they would not degrade
the drag coeficient, especially if the car itself were as streamlined as the
EV1.

-- Larry




> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 5/1/2011 4:42 PM, Larry Gales wrote:
> > > I have considered a trailer, but am concerned about the drag and the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is a REALLY interesting idea: the concept that a trailer might act
like a tail cone which reduces drag as much as an aerodynamic front end.
Thanks,

-- Larry



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 5/1/2011 10:33 PM, Larry Gales wrote:
> > > That is good news about the fact that these small trailers automatically
> ...


----------

